# Here we go again



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

After Midan Tahrir has been "free" for one friday at least Essam Sharaf has agreed to a demonstation " million man march" this coming friday.

http://english.youm7.com//News.asp?NewsID=343262:eek:


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

*latest fco update*

Travel Summary


•The trial of former President Mubarak which started on 3 August in the Police Academy in Katameya, Cairo has been adjourned until 15 August. The area around the Police Academy will be heavily policed and traffic may be very heavy. We recommend that you avoid the immediate vicinity of the Police Academy and exercise caution on the Ring Road passing in front of the building.


•A large demonstration has been called for Friday 12 August in Tahrir Square, Cairo. The possibility remains of further demonstrations in other locations across Cairo and other cities across Egypt including Suez.


•The possibility remains of further demonstrations in other locations across Cairo and other cities across Egypt including Suez.


----------

